# Kevyn Green commits to Nevada



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Kevyn Green commits to Nevada.*

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=17263

_Kevyn Greeen completed his career during the 2002-03 season at Benson Tech in Portland. 

Green is the nephew of NBA and LA Lakers legend A.C. Green._

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=945&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Kevyn Green:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He should fit in, up in Reno. I would be be a virgin if I had to live there :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> He should fit in, up in Reno. I would be be a virgin if I had to live there :yes:


I wouldn't be a virgin if I actually had sex.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I just meant the quality of female up there, not my ability to get one


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Doesn't look like he'll be half the player that Terrence was.


----------



## terps874 (Feb 27, 2004)

hey guys.....the women aren bad at all if you actually have come here......if you have come here you must have been in sun valley!:laugh:


----------

